# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Un CAPTCHA dans un formulaire

## crystania

Bonjour,

est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider mettre un CAPTCHA dans un formulaire.
J'ai test plusieurs script mais aucun ne fonctionne dans mon formulaire.
c'est un formulaire qui a t cre par une autre personne qui est parti, il reprend certaines donnes de la page prcdente.


```

```


Je remercie d'avance la personne qui pourrait m'aider.

----------


## jowo

Bonjour,

D'abord bienvenue dans le forum Coldfusion.

On aurait aim voir un bout de code concernant le CAPTCHA. Il existe de nombreuses solutions qui sont bien dtailles sur le web.

Aucune information nous est fournie concernant les difficults rencontres.
Quels sont ces problmes?

----------

